# AWD Comparriosn - Touareg vs Tiguan



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

How does the AWD mechanics of the Touareg compare to those of the Tiguan? they noth use Haldex, correcet? Is one vehcile more capabale off-road than the other? Would love to hear more how the two systems stack up against each other?. Thanks, community!


----------



## Denker (Sep 9, 2010)

The Tiguan is no different than any other VAG car with quattro or 4motion. I wouldn't use the term "off-roader" to describe any of them. The 4xMotion that is found in the T1 and T2 Touareg is in a class all of it's own. Simply put, the Touareg is an off-road capable vehicle, the Tiguan is not. Ground clearance and AWD are all that the Tiguan has going for it when compared to say a FWD Jetta. If you want a comparison , check out this link and put on your reading glasses. :beer:

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/4motion-vs-4xmotion-55764.html


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I've never seen the term "4Xmotion", nor does it say that on VW.com. Does the 2011 North American Touareg come with 4Xmotin or the Tiguan's 4motion?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

VW's 4Motion is like Audi's Quattro and by name one can't distinguish is it mechanical or with Haldex. Audi TT and A3 is Haldex based and rest is mechanical Torsen except R8, which is Visco.

Tiguan 4Motion is Haldex based system, meaning it's front wheel drive until the computer detects wheel revolution difference and activates the Haldex hydraulic clutchpack to bring along the rear wheels.

Tiguan haves no mechanical differential locks and traction control is done by brakes and ABS system. North America gets the Sport trim but in Europe and down under they have option for "track and Field" trim that improves the "off-roading".


New Touareg is available with 4Motion and 4XMotion.

- 4Motion is mechanical fulltime AWD with Torsen (or with VAG's new crown gear type) and with open front and rear differentials. Traction control is managed by brakes and ABS system.

- 4XMotion is mechanical fulltime AWD with Torsen, High-Low transfercase. lockable middle differential and lockable rear differential. This is not imported to North America but is available elsewhere.



Audi and VW North America web site reflects only what is chosen to NA importing program.

To get actual models one needs to go the VW German website and they will see models that are not shown here in States, models like 

- up! (really tiny)
- Polo
- Golf Plus
- Golf cabriolet
- Passat Variat
- Passat Alltrack (alike Audi A6 Allroad)
- Scirocco
- Phaeton
- Sharan
- Caddy
- Multivan (old Transporter)
- R line

and the custom shop known as
- Volkswagen Exclusive




Now the comparison.

Late 2007 we got one of the first 2008 Tiguan 2.0T 4Motion released here in States, enjoyed 8 months and 28,000 miles, "conqured" the Pikes Peak in Colorado and drove 1600 miles from Kansas City to Denver, CO to LA in California and two weeks later same back. 

Traded to Audi Q5 and that is another story.

From sizewise,

Tiguan is smallest and it shares the floor structure with Golf (if I remember right)
Audi Q5 is tad bigger
Touareg is tad bigger than Audi Q5

North America gets
- Tiguan with 2.0L turbo gasser (in Europe it's available with TDI as well)
- Audi Q5 with either 2.0L Turbo or 3.2L gasser
- Touareg comes with gas and TDI.

I would buy another Tiguan 4Motion if I would have use for it (who knows we might swap our Jetta to either Tiguan or Jetta TDI)

Q5 was nice but I needed more towing capacity and I wanted to go back to TDI's I used to drive in Europe so Touareg was the answer.


The off-roading is not real rock crawling but size matters as I drove the Tiguan on the narrow trail on San Andreas fault in Carrizo Plain in Maricopa, California, the trail was meant to ATV's and dirt bikes and while going the ridge line fearing rolling down, the view was worth every hairy moment. I wouldn't bother trying to fit Touareg there no matter it's driveline is more off-road worthy than Tiguan's.

I did cross-hanging test on all 3 when I drove the vehicle on 45 degree angle over the deep ditch so the left front and right rear tires were on ground and opposite was on air. 

With ESP off all 3 were stuck spinning the wheels on air. Once I turned EPS on all 3 came off. Touaregs off-road mode seems to make traction control smoother and more off-road worthy while Tiguan and Q5 had pretty rough traction control.


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^

Thanks!


----------



## TN Tig 1 (Mar 17, 2010)

We have a 4Motion Tiguan. I feel it's good for snow and/or driving in a field. If I were to do some serious off-roading, I would feel much more confident in a Touareg.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Also I think the Touareg 4motion comes with limited slip differential which the tiguan doesn't. This could make a bit of a difference.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

If North American 2011 / 2012 4Motion comes with limited slip rear differential then mine is broke as when I drove mine to cross-hanging (diagonally suspended  ?) and disabled the ESP, the opposite wheels where spinning lose and I was stuck and if mine had the rear limited slip it would try to come off but nothing happened.

Once I activated the ESP and the traction control came alive, on 1st gear and with steady gas it came off like nothing.


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

This is exactly why I read these threads.


----------

